# BitTorrent for Mac OS X "Tiger" 10.4



## monokitty

http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/11869

Now support for Tiger v10.4!  (previous versions froze/crashed under Tiger.)


----------



## mycatsnameis

I would highly recommend Azureus. I switched off the Mac BT client about 6 months ago. Az is much more feature rich and extensible. The plug-ins that you can use are a huge improvement over BT (go get SafePeer, blocks out unwanted prying from known media watch dog and corporate sites, updated more than once a day by the open source crowd, SP queries the IP database every couple hours or so).

Edit - also it never broke under Tiger in the first place.


----------



## monokitty

Download link?


----------



## shoe

http://azureus.sourceforge.net/

good set of mac related torent info here

http://www.macdgran.com/torrent.htm

shoe


----------



## Chris Knight

Azureus will fill your hard drive with tenacious swap files, the only way to clear them is to reboot. Most of its 'features' aren't really needed for the casual torrenter.


----------



## mycatsnameis

Chris Knight said:


> Azureus will fill your hard drive with tenacious swap files, the only way to clear them is to reboot. Most of its 'features' aren't really needed for the casual torrenter.


LOL, you're kidding right, how big _is_ your hard drive anyway? Have you run the OS X version?

I wouldn't run BT w/o SafePeer personally, avoids getting messages like this from your ISP (as happened to a friend of mine):



> This quote available for a limited time only ...


----------



## Mantat

Well, you only get these message if you download copyrighted stuff. 

A funny incident was when an university (dont remember which) got one of these message for hosting a Kazaa file named 'Office' and they were menace my Microsoft. It ended up that the file in question was 'Open Office'. Proof of how stupid these P2P scanning software were. But with Torrent file, it impossible to be wrong ...


----------

